# It's Sunday what schwinns did we find this week??? WEEKLEY THREAD



## vintage2wheel (May 5, 2013)

Its Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/parts/history did we find this week???

Post some pictures and tell us the story behind your find.


----------



## jd56 (May 5, 2013)

*Well....here's what I found this past week but....*

I had to post something but, I did not get this....yet

I ratchet jawed about a CL listing call I had and the guy call on this last week that wants some JC Higgins Flightliner parts. Which I no longer have. he seemed to think I was a tanklight collector (working on it). But, he asked if I would try to locate them. 
So part of my addiction is the search and it seemed to be a challenge.
Later in the conversation he mentioned he had a Schwinn that he didn't want. And if I could find him the parts he needs then he would do a trade.

He sent me some pics and here is one of the pics....







....to say the least.... yes, I was motivated....the search continues. 
Not much out there on rear rack tailight parts and tanklight parts though.

But, you asked what I found, I just don't own it....that's about it for this past week.


----------



## mruiz (May 5, 2013)

JD
 looks like a hornet, Corvettes did not have tanks.  Mite clean up nice.
 Mitch


----------



## Nickinator (May 5, 2013)

looks like a jaguar.

Nick.


----------



## jd56 (May 5, 2013)

Many have said it looked to be a Jag, well those on the schwinn forum did anyway.

The owner is avoiding my calls so I doubt this will come to pass.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 5, 2013)

I bought a 24 inch Schwinn Hornet with roached fenders from a nearby auction that I listed on ebay today.
I know the little guys are worth big bucks these days, but I haven't been paying close attention...I think it's the canti frame ones...
Chris


----------



## mruiz (May 5, 2013)

Chris 
 Did you find info on that front drum brake? Nice Dx there.
 Mitch


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 5, 2013)

*just picked this up*

View attachment 95102
now im broke and homeless


----------



## mruiz (May 5, 2013)

*fatbar*

OK how much did it set you back?
 I can only dream of having one.
 Mitch


----------



## Champy (May 5, 2013)

*65*

65 Varsity in very nice shape.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 5, 2013)

fatbar said:


> View attachment 95102
> now im broke




You are my hero. I would be broke _and_ divorced.  Wow!  WOW!


----------



## dave the wave (May 5, 2013)

*1940 dx*

with rare front and rear expander brakes.


----------



## looneymatthew (May 5, 2013)

*Cool find*



dave the wave said:


> with rare front and rear expander brakes.



That thing looks super fresh out of the backyard weeds. love it  . front and back brakes.   where did that thing turn up at?


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 5, 2013)

*Great Find!*



fatbar said:


> View attachment 95102
> now im broke




Wow! Can't wait to see this one put back together.  Tim


----------



## Dave K (May 5, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I bought a 24 inch Schwinn Hornet with roached fenders from a nearby auction that I listed on ebay today.
> I know the little guys are worth big bucks these days, but I haven't been paying close attention...I think it's the canti frame ones...
> Chris
> View attachment 95099




I don't think the 24" bikes are going for the big bucks like 20" bikes are.


----------



## momona (May 5, 2013)

Dave K said:


> I don't think the 24" bikes are going for the big bucks like 20" bikes are.




There's money in that tank... But yeah, it's the tiny ones that have been pulling in the high bids on eBay.

Dig the red wheels!


----------

